# My Pulpit Sermon - Looking Unto Jesus as the Author and Finisher of Our Faith



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2006)

*Greetings in the name of Jesus Christ:*



> Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.
> "”Hebrews 12:2


Here is one of my pulpit sermons posted on my blog... and attached is an Adobe Acrobat PDF file of it as well, which is much easier to read on the eyes.... 

*Extra-Biblical Illustrations*
I admittedly wrestle sometimes over the use of extra-Biblical illustrations such as those that I used within. i.e., D-Day and V-Day, invoking history as analogy. _But I'm sticking with this... I will wrestle with it, after I deliver it._ I might contemplate pruning extraneous materials such as the _Great Crusade_ speech at the end, though I memorized that in college. It's no big deal to recall. I've updated this sermon and I have used it before... perhaps I will add audio soon, but I would prefer to use audio from the forthcoming updated version rather than the previous one I used beforehand. The old version was 27 minutes... and this updated version times out at about 37-40 minutes... After I get comfortable in my hopefully up coming paralegal job, I'm going to different churches as guest speaker perhaps, and I will make a run with this one before I go back to drawing board and contemplate another one.

*The Ordo Salutis (Order of Salvation)*
FYI Ordo Salutis

James White's _The God Who Justifies_ is a good overview of the doctrine of justification by faith alone. John Murray's book _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ is a nice introduction to the _ordo salutis_ by the way, though it is too technical or theological in-depth to cite or make mention of in a sermon. Granted, one could do an elaborate freestanding sermon on each and every doctrine covered herein. This sermon illustrates how God works in redemptive history, as well as the life of the believer. 

*I welcome Constructive Criticism*
Any constructive criticism is welcome, such as critiques of grammar/syntax, transitions, doctrine, etc.... I'm a big boy, you won't hurt my feelings. Though, I prefer that you U2U me about anything doctrinal or about my illustrations. I think it is prudent _not_ to dialogue or debate publicly directly about one's sermon over the Internet, I trust you the reader will respect this courtesy that I ask for. 

Anyway, thanks for your attention.

 Puritanhead

[Edited on 6-18-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 15, 2006)

Was this 24 page document turned in for a class? Or do you actually take this whole thing up to the pulpit?

It sort of breaks up the rhythm to not have a phase to ascribe to adoption. Where do you address conversion?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Was this 24 page document turned in for a class? Or do you actually take this whole thing up to the pulpit?


I've been out of college since spring '04, and never was a seminarian, but a pre-law and law student, though I was set to be a joint law and divinity student in 2003 with divinity put off until after law... Unfortunately, I could afford neither. FYI I've taken no more than 15 credit hours of Bible and theology classes-- equivalent of minor, but that was long before I wrote the sermon. All things considered, that sorta precludes me from using it for a class.

So, the answer is NO.


This sermon has been delivered before minus the doctrine of adoption, and with less materials on _justification by faith alone_ (i.e. confessional readings), and was somewhat shorter, for a delivery time of 27 minutes.



> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> It sort of breaks up the rhythm to not have a phase to ascribe to adoption. Where do you address conversion?



I agree. I thought about calling it the _familial phase_, but I cannot think of anything. 

I do think that the _ordo_ can be presented without certain doctrines, such as adoption and conversion for example. Some might disagree.

[Edited on 5-15-2006 by Puritanhead]

[Edited on 5-15-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2006)

I have annontated the doctrine of Adoption as the _familial phase_... best I can think of.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 18, 2006)

**BUMP**

I revised this sermon again and correcting the links above, and I'm still wanting to tweak the Justification part, because it is pivotal. I had some typos made because I was transcribing it from paper to a computer again before. I only caught them afterwards.

Thanks to R.V.B. for pointing out some syntax, phrasing problems, and critiquing it. 

I am constrained by time somewhat, and want to keep in under forty minutes. I don't feel satisfied fully with it, but I'm still tweaking it.

Here is the updated Adobe Acrobat file


----------

